# Oberon Giveaway



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Oberon's giving away a journal or Kindle 2 cover on their facebook page....

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/pages/Oberon-Design/107487388232?ref=nf


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

good eyes. .that was just posted ..


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

But why only a K2 cover or journal? I have and love a KK and 2 beautiful Oberon covers!!

Susie


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

You have to login to see the link and I don't have an account.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> You have to login to see the link and I don't have an account.


You'd need to have a facebook account so that you can post.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> good eyes. .that was just posted ..


LOL - I'd seen the earlier post that it was coming...I became a "fan" last week.


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

Pretty neat.. one way to keep up with what is going on with one of our favorite companies!


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I guess I'm finally going to have to cave and join.  I won't tell my friends it was because of a cover sweepstakes.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

can I join only just to try for the cover? I don't want to actually be a full working member of facebook


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> can I join only just to try for the cover? I don't want to actually be a full working member of facebook


The beauty of Facebook is that you can do whatever you want, and even create an account with a fake name (so people you know can't find you and drag you into the full facebook thing)


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

cheshirenc said:


> I guess I'm finally going to have to cave and join. I won't tell my friends it was because of a cover sweepstakes.


LOL I joined twitter so I could win a Kindle and I won. Now I am addicted to it.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Cool.  I just became a fan and entered the contest.  Thanks for pointing it out.

Mala


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I just became a fan!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok i just joined and  hopefully i posted in the correct spot for the giveaway.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I just joined Oberon Fan base. Of course I have been a fan for quite awhile, so it didn't take me long to respond! Love, Love, Love Oberon. Thanks for doing this guys!


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

The thing is I would love a cover for the KDX, but they're only offering it for the K2. If do win, would anyone want it? I'm not sure if I want a journal, if it's an icon journal, I'd want it. Does anyone know if they're offering an icon journal for the prize. I probably won't win, but I'd like to know.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Annie said:


> The thing is I would love a cover for the KDX, but they're only offering it for the K2. If do win, would anyone want it? I'm not sure if I want a journal, if it's an icon journal, I'd want it. Does anyone know if they're offering an icon journal for the prize. I probably won't win, but I'd like to know.


If you do win maybe you could ask them if you could just pay the monetary differance and upgrade to the dx cover. Worth a try! Good Luck I hope someone here wins!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that if you enter, by writing on their fan page wall, and win that they would let you have a K1 cover if that's the kindle you have.

I was thinking that if I won, it would be the perfect excuse to buy a K2, since I already have two K1 Oberon covers.  The journals are beautiful though.  I really can't justify buying myself a K2 otherwise.  I really want a KDX, so I don't want to spend $299 on a K2.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

What a great contest! I love their covers and other leather products.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Koolmnbv, that's a great idea! Chances of me winning are so slim, but it's nice to think about.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

My entry:
I am a recent convert from paperback to Kindle2 & found the world of Oberon exists! My first attraction was the beautiful treatment of Celtic designs (as my husband is from Ireland) & the workmanship. Since, I have heard nothing but the best in terms of artistry, workmanship & customer service. I love all of the designs, especially the new one for Kindle 2, Ginkgo in red (which I hope to be able to purchase ASAP)!!

I would love to see Oberon expand their designs & find a way to continue the semi-Celtic theme. My suggestion would be for the Oberon artists to come up with something combining the very popular Celtic & Asian designs with something like the beautiful & significant Buddhist Endless Knot. Many, from all over the world, recognised and love it!
Keep up the tremendous work, Oberon!! 









Keep up the tremendous work, Oberon!! I will keep my fingers crossed that an Oberon cover finds me & my Kindle some day soon.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> good eyes. .that was just posted ..


You know I'm trying to win it and of course since they said one of a kind, you know I asked for the "greenman" design in the Sky Blue color. I'm determined to get it in that design somehow. Definitely worth trying, hopefully I'll get lucky. I think it's great they are doing something like this. I do wonder what that design would look like with the black on black. I wonder if there is too much detail to show up. The sky dragon has a lot of detail and I think it looks great in black.


----------

